# I have two different photo programs installed



## ladygoth (Jan 18, 2009)

On my computer I have installed. Ulead photo explorer 8.0 SE basic. In my tray icon beside the clock in the right hand bottom corner I have ulead autodetector. I bleieve these came with my Canon S520 printer. I have now changed printers. I have now a Canon MP210 all in one printer and Fine Pix Viewer came with my digital camera. Can I uninstall all the Ulead photo programs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: II have two different photo programs installed*

If you don't use the program go ahead and uninstall it.


----------

